# Yamaha Viking, anyone got one?



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Had a yamaha grizz 700, LOVED IT, was great for me and the 7yr old. BUUUUTTT, I also have 3yr old twins who have become offended that dad and brother would leave them in camp. So, the grizzly was sold and now I am in the sxs market. I don't sand dune, in fact engine braking is a lot more important than displacement, which means I am not a fan of polaris. I like the looks of the Teryx 4, and that v twin is time tested. I am curious about the viking, I am a fan of that 700 motor, I am a fan of Yamaha overall. Either way, the t4 or viking is gonna mean a back seat change to fit the 5 of us. Both the t4 and viking are gonna be pretty snug in the toyhauler. I have read the reviews on it, but I don't trust industry reviews(they seem to be based on company ad buys) so I was hoping you guys might have one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

With all the new trail restrictions coming out (width) and after following one down a rocky road... you couldnt pay me to own one. I couldn't believe how the driver and especially passenger were getting thrown around in it. An atv is 1000x better riding on a rough road / trail. I thought about getting one... but no longer, I'll put the $$$ towards a track kit for my atv for winter playing.

-DallanC


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

can't get 5 people on a grizzly, pretty much my problem in a nutshell


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure what Dallin is talking about. Which model?
I have a teryx4 with power steering ....way smoother than any atv I have ridden .


----------

